# HELP! My husband is allergic to our dog!



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

No solutions, just sorry to hear this. We adopted Kylee from a family who's baby was pretty allergic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm no expert but have your husband see his doctor. I'm willing to bet there are better prescription medications he could take to ease his allergies.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Heres an article to read http://www.webmd.com/allergies/dog_allergies

You husband may do well with a prescription for allergies such as Allegra & a nasal spray. You can now get Zyrtec over the counter.

I hope you can find a solution that works otherwise your husband will be suffering still with symptons. I know that if ashtma symptons show up then that can be very hard to control & thats why people have to make the heartbreakin decison to rehome their dog.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Talk to a doctor about allergy shots. I got them when I lived in central Illinois, and the hay fever season made me miserable every year. I started taking the shots in spring, once a month I think, then more frequently (weekly?) until the first frost, then I stopped until the next spring. They really helped a lot.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you positive it is the dog he is allergic to? Has he been tested to find out what he is allergic to?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please have your DH go to an allergist and be tested to determine exactly what he is allergic to. Once they dr. knows that he can give medicine to combat it better.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

My exhusband was allergic to my dogs....I stess the EX! lol

Seriously, have him see a doc.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Soda said:


> My exhusband was allergic to my dogs....I stess the EX! lol
> 
> Seriously, have him see a doc.



ROFL! Yep, sometimes the best one to dump is this husband, but I agree in this case that she should keep the husband, get him tested and get the proper treatment and maybe the dog will no longer be an issue.

Soda...I love your avator....Phoebe is a light golden like one of yours and before I had Phoebe I had Lucy, a red golden...I'd love to have both...yours look so pretty together.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Are you positive it is the dog he is allergic to? Has he been tested to find out what he is allergic to?


 
this is worth repeating


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

I worked for a vet for years and have come across a few people with this problem.
We always had people try this http://www.achooallergy.com/pets-allerpetD.asp and they had very good results and were able to keep their pets. You have to use it everyday if I remember correctly...
There has to be lots of avenues to go down before you get rid of either. Don't give up...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My neighbour has a golden whose husband and kids are allergic to!.To help with the problem,She shaves her golden every 3 or 4 months and was able to keep her!.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

For sure have him tested to make sure it's not a coincidence! Is the dog the only pet you have? It could be a combo. 
(How did he react to the breeder's dogs? - I made sure my kids got down and played and pet the breeder's dogs - if there was an allergy it would have shown itself.)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree he needs to see an allergist ASAP. He can take allergy shots if it is the dog he is allergic to and also there are now great medications that work. I take Zyrtec, and I also have asthma which the dog dander irritates so I use a nebulizer.

My step son is allergic to his dog and takes allergy shots.

Good Luck. It may take some time to find something that works.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe Zyrtec covers both indoor and outdoor allergies while the others only cover outdoor.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I believe Zyrtec covers both indoor and outdoor allergies while the others only cover outdoor.


I only know Zyrtec covers all allergies because that's what I use.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My boyfriend is allergic to cats. He also has asthma that is induced by his allergies, which can turn into a life threatening situation. Fortunately, when we started dating, I told him that if the relationship turned serious and we moved in together at any point in time, the cats came as well, and they would not be confined to a room or made to live outside. 3.5 years later, and living together for 2, Eric is still here  He takes Advair for the asthma and we have 9 cats, all inside, besides the 3 dogs. So where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of your replies! He is going to call tomorrow and make another appointment with our doctor When we went before our doctor told us to try Claritin. But I am hopeful now that I have heard of other medications that work! I will also try shaving Cooper if needed. I will try anything!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

zjsmommy said:


> Thank you so much for all of your replies! He is going to call tomorrow and make another appointment with our doctor When we went before our doctor told us to try Claritin. But I am hopeful now that I have heard of other medications that work! I will also try shaving Cooper if needed. I will try anything!!!
> Thanks!


*PLEASE don't shave your golden!!!!!! *Try the allergy meds/shots and bathing /brushing your pup!!!!
It isn't healthy for goldens to be shaved, in fact could be dangerous.Shaving is Not a good recommendation!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Soda said:


> My exhusband was allergic to my dogs....I stess the EX! lol
> 
> Seriously, have him see a doc.


Soda, that was really funny. I got a kick out of it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Also I would have your husband see an allergist! If your doc recommended Claritin, he doesn't know much about allergies! You don't even know if it's the dog he's allergic to for sure. If it is, there are many answers and none are shaving your dog!!!!!
It's the dander, not the hair!!!!!!


----------



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

He needs to see an Allergist. I always had dogs growing up and I don't know what I would do if I couldn't have a dog now. I developed asthma as an adult and when we got Reily, I had a pretty difficult time, even ended up in the Emergency Room once. My primary doctor recommended an allergist, and I had all the testing. Sure enough I am allergic to a whole bunch of things, especially dogs. My allergist put me on Asthmanex and Nasenex. I take it year round and have had no problems at all. I hope it works out for your husband.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a high allergy time of year. The problem could be airborne allergies...not the dog itself.

How old is your dog? How long have you had him? When did this start? If it didn't start on day two after bringing the dog in.....it probably isn't the dog.

Have your husband go and get tested.....and let the doctor explain the situation and the options.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There is a once of year shot that a puppy owner of mine hade to take. He had a heart attack and then for some reason developed an allergy to dogs. He went to an allergist and they just gave him a once a year shot. WIsh I could recall what it was.

Or than that could you maybe trade your husband in on a 65" plasma tv????? General Hospital looks pretty good on them.


----------



## tinhearts (Feb 2, 2020)

zjsmommy said:


> Cooper is the best dog that I have ever met. He is so sweet, gentle, and smart. However my husband is horribly allergic. He is taking Claritin EVERY day but it is starting not to work. I have purchased a furminator, tried bathing him weekly (my dog not my husband...I make my husband bathe daily hehe) and still my husband's eyes water and he sneezes and has a sore throat constantly. WE just CANNOT think of anything else to do. Please help with any suggestions!??:uhoh::doh:


I am so allergic to many things but the dog is driving me crazy. The heater vents Are on the floor so it blows it all over.
I’m allergic to the medications too. 
we took him to the groomer for a hygien cut and they shaved him!!! 
i m at a loss. Itching with bruises is awful
I love him but he’s so out of control 61/2 yrs old. Somebody’s got to go and it may be me.


----------



## Kaylie&Cami22 (Jan 2, 2019)

zjsmommy said:


> Cooper is the best dog that I have ever met. He is so sweet, gentle, and smart. However my husband is horribly allergic. He is taking Claritin EVERY day but it is starting not to work. I have purchased a furminator, tried bathing him weekly (my dog not my husband...I make my husband bathe daily hehe) and still my husband's eyes water and he sneezes and has a sore throat constantly. WE just CANNOT think of anything else to do. Please help with any suggestions!??:uhoh::doh:


OMG...read what I just posted a minute ago!









Furminator for allergies?


Hello Forum, We need some advice.....Our Golden boy, Bruno is 11 months old and at about 8 months of age (Oct 2019), I noticed he was shedding....ALOT! ALOT! ALOT!. Around that time, my husband began symptoms of full sinuses..nothing else...no cold, fever, etc...around mid-December it had not...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Mere coincidence?!?

Link to the other allergy thread to make it easier to check both:









Furminator for allergies?


Hello Forum, We need some advice.....Our Golden boy, Bruno is 11 months old and at about 8 months of age (Oct 2019), I noticed he was shedding....ALOT! ALOT! ALOT!. Around that time, my husband began symptoms of full sinuses..nothing else...no cold, fever, etc...around mid-December it had not...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Zyrtec and Flonase or Nasacort all are over the counter in the US. I have raised two extremely allergic boys with Golden's their entire lives and this is the combo that worked. Zyrtec makes eye drops as well. Be careful over bathing the dog. It can sometimes dry them out and make them shed more. I have never heard that shaving the dog down would help. Both of my boys did allergy shots and in the end they are now in their 20's and both still take zyrtec and flonase. The allergy shots never seemed to help.

The one that has his own home now has two labs and they shed much worse then a Golden, but I would love to see someone tell him he had to give up his dogs. Zyrtec is for indoor and outdoor allergies. Hope this helps.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I agree with NO shaving. Honestly, the family that shaved their golden, I’m surprised it didn’t make their allergies worse! The hair is not what people are allergic to when they are allergic to dogs-it is the dander and saliva. (That’s why there actually is not such a thing as “hypoallergenic” dog breeds or mixes-all dogs have dander and saliva.) Shaving only exposes the dander more, usually making allergies worse. Plus it can ruin your dog’s coat-sometimes instantly, but more often gradually over a long time. It also actually increases the amount they shed. Plus it lowers their critical temperature, meaning if something tragic happens to the dog it will go into shock sooner. As a groomer, I will not shave goldens or any other double coated breed unless it is so matted I have no choice or they have a note from their vet stating a medical reason.
Keep bathing weekly using a good quality shampoo and conditioner (I use and recommend Trophy Line Manely Long Hair). Use a dog blow dryer if you have one, that will blow out loose dander. And try to blow outside if it’s warm enough so you aren’t blowing dander all over your house. Brush outside if possible too. Brush as often as you can-at least weekly to try to keep the dander down as much as possible. My mom found out she was allergic to dog dander (she got allergy tested by an allergist) when our first Golden was about 13. I honestly don’t know what medication they gave her, but the frequent bathing, blowing, and brushing that I did helped her to at least be able to live with our golden until she passed away two years later.


----------

